# How do you fish Gulp crabs?



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I know you bottom bounce shrimp and others on a lead head jig. The crab have me kinda stymied. I have been told that to fish gulp properly and catch fish you have to move it. So how do you move the crabs and look somewhat realistic?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Weightless on Caronlina rig


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Weightless on Caronlina rig


What he said, and on a jig head at times.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

greybeard said:


> I know you bottom bounce shrimp and others on a lead head jig. The crab have me kinda stymied. I have been told that to fish gulp properly and catch fish you have to move it. So how do you move the crabs and look somewhat realistic?


I have not tried it personally but this topic came up previously and it was mentioned that you need to hook the crab so that when you retrieve the crab will move sideways like crabs do.

So is there a proper way to hook a gulp shrimp?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

greybeard,

this might help http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/lures_berkley_gulp_soft.htm


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks. I kinda had an idea it would be carolina rig. On the shrimp I think I know what you are getting at. In reality, they swim backwards, but that ain't the way they hook them. Just the opposite. I suppose you could use a worm hook and run it in from the rear and use carolina rig.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay*

correct me please....but from what i got from everyone here, was that the best way to fish any gulp bait was to just leave it alone on the bottom....and let the scent work for you I use the gulp shrimp again, the other day and nothing!! but in it defense nothing was hitting the livebait....so i will keep testing it...oh the tail got bitten off damn those ninga fish


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I cut the 1 inch crabs into 1/4's...tip my sandfleas with the pieces. Done exceptionally well on the pups and juvy black drum. Even fooled a few sea mullet and spots/ Who woulda knew?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I cut the 1 inch crabs into 1/4's...tip my sandfleas with the pieces. Done exceptionally well on the pups and juvy black drum. Even fooled a few sea mullet and spots/ Who woulda knew?


Are you setting the rod and waiting or actively working it?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jetty- I am not speaking for the rest but actively fish them. I use them just like any other soft plastic.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I have not had any luck soaking either fishbites or gulp. You gotta fish that stuff like you are trying to catch a bass.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Are you setting the rod and waiting or actively working it?


just setting and forgetting the rod, with the reel's drag and clicker set...btw I like to use sinkers that will barely hold, so my bait can cover more of the slough.

I have had good sucess with the 1 inch peeler / orange colored / crab Gulp!....kinda looks like them sand flea's eggs

Spotesest were so thick today, they's were chewin the Gulp! crabs


----------

